# One-Piece Cigar



## RHossack (Jun 24, 2009)

really had some lathe time ... this should be the last pen as I feel comfortable enough with the tools after a long winter to start some reel seats.

This is a black enamel wearing Mountain Mahogany.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Very cool - I didn't realize you could make a one piece Cigar. Thanks for showing.


----------



## CSue (Jun 24, 2009)

So Ron, where is the twist mechanism?


----------



## JohnU (Jun 24, 2009)

How does it work?  do you twist the finial or tip?...Nice looking pen.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 24, 2009)

CoolOramma!


----------



## mickr (Jun 25, 2009)

like the look of this better than the long clicks and the long rollerball with the magnetic cap...just seems to look reasonable..dunno why...thanks for sharing your concept


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool looking pen.  It shows off the wood nicely.  Like Cathy said where is the twist mech?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 25, 2009)

Like I said, it's very cool but don't tell us how you did it, let us pm you and you give us hints.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

I know! I know! (he posted pics of the set-up on another site :biggrin: )


----------



## CSue (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay, Rob.  Let me think on it more.  Thank you . . . seriously!

Really beautiful pen!


----------



## RHossack (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry folks ... when I was posting pics how to do this I forgot to post on this site.

Louis' crab apple pen is flat gorgeous.

This was not my idea but a fellow pen turner in our club, John Ferrell, who made the original and I just did my version.

The cigar works like a regular cigar except to extend the refill by twisting the nib instead of the barrel.

I hope the saying 'a picture is worth a 1000 words' is true here as far as instructions go.


----------



## RHossack (Jul 25, 2009)

Couldn't edit my post ...

Forgot to add some cliff notes to hopefully save some pain and frustration.

Press the Twist Holder into the lower barrel before doing the next step (don't ask how I know)






Now the fun part. Grind, cut, mill, file off the the ring off the Twist Holder so that it is flush with the tube.

You will know when it is done because the whole assembly will slide into the Sierra Tube and rotate easily.

BLANK:
Measure all the parts of the regular cigar pen and cut the blank.

I cut the blank on the long side at 4 3/8" for the Curly Maple as the first one was a tad short and I like the look of the long wood.

Drill a 10mm hole in the blank for the cigar tubes.

Now take your 27/64" drill for the Sierra kit and measure the length of the tube on the drill bit with masking tape.

Pick one end for you nib and drill the wood out with the 27/64" bit plus a little to square the blank up.

Push potato, play dough or wax into the tubes and glue into the wood with CA or your favorite glue. Mine is Sumo at the present time.

For bushings I was originally taking a cigar bushing and wrapping a piece of 1/8" masking tape to take up the difference between the Sierra tube and the 10mm hole of the cigar.

Johnnycnc made me a special bushing with the cigar nib diameter and the 27/64" of the sierra tube. 

Assemble the kit. Now everything just slides into the wood from the bottom.


----------

